# 25.000 Liter Fischteich Filterumbau/-Upgrade



## homer_killer (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,


bevor ich meine Fragen stelle vorab ein paar Infos:


Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine 25.00 Liter Teich in den Garten gebuddelt. An der tiefsten Stelle ist er ca. 1,5 Meter tief damit Fische auch über den Winter kommen. Geplant waren Goldelritzen, Bitterlinge mit __ Muscheln, Gründlinge und ein paar schöne Goldis. Der Rand ist mit Kies aufgefüllt und darin wachsen schon viele Pflanzen und jetzt im zweiten Jahr sieht das auch schon ganz ordentlich aus. Dazu kamen dann noch __ Wasserpest etc.


Angefangen hatte ich mit einem OASE-Biosmart-Set 36000 (Durchlauffilter  BioSmart 30000, UVC Vitronic 36 W, AquaMax Eco Classic 11500) – im Nachgang reine Geldverschwendung – ihr dürft mich dann jetzt hier belächeln.


Wie sollte es anders sein: der Teich füllte sich viel schneller als geplant und  natürlich sind auch die ersten Kois drin 8)


Hauptfehler waren wohl neben einer falschen Besatzannahme:

1.  ein fehlender Bodenablauf und Überlauf

2.  ein zu sonniger Standort.

3.  Zudem liegt der Teich an einem leichten Hang, so dass eine Seite in die Wiese/den Hang rein gebaut wurde. Oben drauf steht der Filter – sprich ich muss beim Pumpen >1 Meter hoch pumpen. Da hätte ich den Filterbereich anders planen sollen.

4.  „Schwerkraftprinzip“ im Umfeld von Teichpumpen habe ich das erste mal ein Jahr nach dem Teichbau gehört 


Erste Veränderung deshalb dieses Jahr:

Ich habe mir einen CompactSieve II gekauft. Dann lief in Reihe die OASE-Pumpe, die UVC-Lampe, der SiFi und dann der OASE Filter in Reihe.

Die Wasserwerte wurden schlechter und ich habe zusätzlich einen OASE-Belüfter in den Teich gesetzt und den OASE Filter gegen zwei parallel laufende WilTec SunSun CBF-350C getauscht. Die Wasserwerte sind aktuell gut, die beiden Filter laufen bei der Pumpe aber am Durchlauflimit und müssen häufig gereinigt werden.


Zweite Veränderung dieses Jahr:

Eine zweite Filterlinie. Ein zweiter CompactSieve II, ein Messner Schwimmskimmer 200 und eine  CTB-B-10000 Teichpumpe. Das Wasser geht nach dem Siebfilter direkt zurück in den Teich da die SunSun-Filter das zusätzliche Wasser nicht mehr schaffen würden.


Was nervt gerade:

1.  Ich denke die UVC ist viel zu schwach

2.  Ich würde gerne das zweite gepumpte Wasser auch durch einen Biofilter jagen

3.  Ich denke dass die Pumpen viel Dreck/Mulm klein Schreddern so dass die SiFis viel nicht erwischen und sich deshalb auch die Biofilter schnell zusetzen bzw der Schmutz zurück in den Teich läuft, sprich die mechanische Filterung ist nicht ausreichend gut.


Zufrieden bin ich mit:

1.  dem Skimmer

2.  den beiden Pumpen

3.  den beiden SiFis

4.  dem Belüfter


Gibt es bezahlbare Biofilter die ca 20.000 Liter die Stunde schaffen? Ich hatte mir jetzt auch schon teure Kleeblattfilter etc angesehen, die schaffe aber alle nicht so richtig viel Wasser im Durchsatz :/


Freu mich auf eure Ratschläge.

VG

Sven


----------



## xXNer0Xx (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Sven,(Schöner name übrigens )

Zum problem mit dem Biofilter... wie stehst du denn zum selbst Bauen?
gibt schließlich so viele und wirklich preiswerte lösungen von Regentonnen bis zu IBC &Co. voraussetzung natürlich du hast den Platz.


----------



## homer_killer (29. Mai 2016)

Platz habe ich, selber bauen auch immer gerne aber es sollte im Rahmen bleiben


----------



## xXNer0Xx (29. Mai 2016)

Das ist doch schön zu hören 

Könntest du evtl. bilder vom jetzigen Zeitpunkt hochladen?

Möchtest du den Filter ein bisschen einbuddeln und verstecken?
Könnte dir sonst mal ein Foto von meiner "Abdeckung" machen die ich die Tage selbst gebaut habe.


----------



## homer_killer (29. Mai 2016)

Im Anhang noch ein Bild von meinem Teich.

VG
Sven


----------



## homer_killer (29. Mai 2016)

Einbuddeln ist schwer - da ist ne riesige alte Fichtenwurzel im Boden (Stammdurchmesser ca 50cm)


----------



## homer_killer (29. Mai 2016)

Und hier noch ein Bild der Filter.

VG
Sven


----------



## xXNer0Xx (29. Mai 2016)

Was man natürlich auch noch fragen sollte ist... Umbauen willst du nicht oder?(Bodenablauf/Skimmer in Schwerkraft +Filterkeller etc)


----------



## homer_killer (29. Mai 2016)

Bodenablauf nachträglich? Ich glaube dass ist ein zu großes Ding. Da muss ja das Wasser raus - oder?

Vom Prinzip würde ich gerne Teile so lassen sprich:
Linie 1: Skimmer, Filter, SiFi und ab hier ein neuer BioFilter
Linie 2: Teichpumpe an der tiefsten Stelle, UVC, SiFi und ab hier auch der neu BioFilter

Bzgl der Regentonnen müsste ich ja richtig hoch pumpen wenn davor noch die SiFis kommen würden.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (29. Mai 2016)

Genau... Aber du könntest es so wie ich machen mit einem Umgekehrtenbodenablauf funktioniert auch recht gut.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Filter 

Vom Bodenablauf&Skimmer angesaugt über die Pumpe in den Spaltsieb von dort aus in den 3Kammerfilter und von dort in 2 Regentonnen belüftet mit Hel X und 1 Rücklauf in den Teich den anderen in einen Pflanzenfilter. 

Also willst du 2 Tonnen? Oder du lässt beide Filter in eine Tonne laufen von dort aus dann zurück in den Teich. Die Tonnen kannst du natürlich ein Stück eingraben wenn du eine Stelle finden solltest die es erlaubt.


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Allerseits.

Das mit dem Hoch-pumpen ist bei einer guten Pumpe nicht unbedingt das Problem, aber Energie kostet es alles.

Was eine von ganz vielen Möglichkeiten ist, ist tatsächlich auf die Regentonnen oder IBC-Tank umzurüsten. Die CS II sind nicht so fein und haben, so glaube ich, 300 µm Maschenweite. Ein Wechsel auf ein feineres Siebgewebe wäre zudem auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Die Regentonnen sind meist auch nur etwa 80-100 cm hoch und dann oben drüber den CS II sind nochmal 50-60 cm oder so. Bin mir da aber jetzt nicht ganz sicher.

Regentonnen oder IBC als Biobehälter sind nicht so teuer und sind mit entsprechenden Verbindungen auch in der Lage 10-20 qbm/h durchlaufen zu lassen. Hinter dem CS II würde ich bewegtes belüftetes Helix nutzen und dahinter eine Tonne mit Japanmatten. Der Einlauf in die jeweiligen Tonnen sollte unterhalb erfolgen und der Auslauf jeweils oben

Hier würde es sich natürlich anbieten, wenn man die Regentonnen oder IBC vielleicht doch so einen halben Meter im Boden versenkt.


----------



## homer_killer (29. Mai 2016)

Danach sollte es schon eine Linie werden. Sprich beide SiFis sollten in der gleichen Tonne enden bzw ab daTonnen in Reihe.
Die 3Kammer-Filter hinter den SiFis geht nicht, da die gerade mal eine der beiden Pumpen aushalten - trotz anderer Angaben :/

In den Regentonnen würde sich ja der Mulm ansammeln - wie bekomme ich den denn da wieder raus - die haben ja keinen Bodenablauf *grübel 

Wie geht das mit dem umgekehrten Bodenablauf?

Btw sieht das sehr ordentlich aus


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2016)

Der umgekehrte Bodenablauf wird von der Pumpe angesaugt. Ist quasi die Verlängerung der Ansaugstelle deiner Pumpe, die am Teichgrund steht.
Du kannst auch weiterhin beide Pumpen über je einen CS II leiten und mit beiden Ausläufen aus den CS II in eine gemeinsame Filterstrecke gehen. Dann würde ich aber mind. 300 l Tonnen oder die kleineren IBC mit 600 Liter nehmen.

schaue dich mal ein wenig im Unterforum Eigenbautechnik um, da findest Du sicherlich noch ganz viele Beiträge zu Regentonnenfiltern.


----------



## lilaluna (30. Mai 2016)

huhuuuuu
also ich filtere ausschlieslich mit tonnen,gefüllt mit kies...hab im unteren vereich eine bohrung gemacht,wo ich mit gk-kupplung pumpenschlauch anschliesse,oben grosse bohrung,wo das wasser über ein stück regenrohr in den teich zurückfliest.gefüllt sind die tonnen bis ca. zur hälfte mit kies und zeolith,darüber ca 20 cm frei bis zum ablauf.
zum saubermachen( bin ja bequem) pumpe ausschalten,schlauch abmachen,anderen schlauch dran,der im graben endet und dann von oben spülen.funktioniert tadellos bei mir ,wasser klar fische glücklich.bild is von letztem jahr,das ich nach den umbauarbeiten erstmal wieder tüchtig filtern mus,war leider ne menge erde mit reingefallen und um alten teil aufgewirbelter schlamm. normalerweise mache ich die tonnen alle 6 wochen sauber,zur zeit 2-3mal die woche
Medium 30301 anzeigen


----------



## homer_killer (30. Mai 2016)

In jeder Tonne nur Kies? Keine Bürsten, Matten oder so was? Hört sich zu gut an 8)


----------



## lilaluna (30. Mai 2016)

nur kies und zeolith.....frag doch mal alte leute,wie früher trinkwasser gefiltert wurde


----------



## tosa (30. Mai 2016)

Na, da bin ich mal auf den Dauerlauf in ein paar Jahren gespannt.... Und wie sind die Wasserwerte?


----------



## Zacky (30. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Auch wenn es bei Lilaluna funktioniert, heißt es aber noch lange nicht, dass es bei deinem Teich genauso gut funktioniert. Ich persönlich finde die Reinigungsintervalle schon stramm und genau das ist es früher oder später, was viele Teichbesitzer stört. Zeolithgestein und normaler grober Kies (Rhein-Kiesel vermutlich) bieten nicht unbedingt die großen Bakterienbesiedlungsflächen, was dann zu einer ungenügenden Wasserreinigung führen kann. Wenn dieser ungenügende Reinigungsprozess erst einmal begonnen hat, wird er sich nur schwer aufhalten lassen und weiter entwickeln, bis hin zur übermäßigen Veralgung und anderen kleinen Dingen sowie zur Unzufriedenheit des Teichbesitzers.

Dies ist halt auch der Vorteil von Kunststoffmedien, die auf gleichem Volumen jedoch mehr Besiedlungsfläche und somit Filterfläche bieten.

Soll keine Kritik am System von Lilaluna sein, sondern, ich will dies nur als Gedankenanstoss und Prüfung von "technischen" Alternativen anmerken.


----------



## lilaluna (30. Mai 2016)

@ tosa 
hab ich mich noch nie drum gekümmert,meine fische fühlen sich wohl,vermehren sich wie irre (hab in den letzten 5 jahren um die 500 fische verschenkt) allerdings hab ich bei mir ein kunterbuntes durcheinander von goldis über orfen ,bitterlinge,__ moderlieschen,kois....keine ahnung was sonst noch.
@Zacky 
geb ich dir recht...ansonsten....das war ein ca. alle 6 wochen....wie es sich nun entwickelt,muss ich schaun,mein teich war dank dem erbe von 6 grossen kois überbevölkert.
ich denke,es wird am ende auf 2mal pro sommer rauslaufen.
hab allerdings auch viele pflanzen drin und plane nun einen pflanzenfilter.....sollte eigentlich mit der erweiterung,aber da wir alte überreste ( alte sickergrube)und rohre gefunden hatten,wars nicht machbar,für an anderer stelle hatte dann die folie falschen zuschnitt.
der teich ist nun seit 12 jahren unser eigen,vom vorbesitzer verkommen lassen,vor 5 jahren neue folie eingezogen und dieses jahr erweitert um 30.000-35.000 liter...er wurde von jahr zu jahr klarer.....im moment halt nich ganz klar,weil drin rumgewatet,fische rübergeschubst (der durchbruch zwischen altem und neuen teil hat nur 30 cm tiefe,kann daher bei bedarf rüberschubsen und 1 teil saubermachen) hab dann die gelegenheit genutzt,nach 5 jahren alten teil zu säubern(nicht zu gründlich),das ist nun ca.2 wochen her,war erst nur braun,mittlerweile wieder sicht bis ca 60-70 cm.


----------



## homer_killer (31. Mai 2016)

Nach den hilfreichen Antworten hier und schmökern im Forum habe ich jetzt folgenden Plan:

Alt:
Linie 1: Skimmer, Pumpe, SiFi
Linie 2: Pumpe an tiefster Stelle im Teich, UVC, SiFi
Neu:
Dahinter führe ich beide Linien zusammen und gehe dann in zwei 1000 Liter EBC Tanks in Reihe.
1. Tank mit Kies zum Mulmsammeln
2. Tank Helix (bewegt oder unbewegt - bin mir noch nicht sicher)
und dann ab in den Teich.
Die alten Biofilter sortiere ich aus oder ich nutze die Mengen an Schwämmen anstelle vom Helix im zweiten Tank.
Danach ab in den Teich.

Was meint ihr?

VG
Sven


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sven,
mit Kies würde ich in einem Filter nicht anfangen. Der reduziert das Filtervolumen erheblich, und hat eine sehr kleine besiedelbare Oberfläche. Ein Beispiel: 32/64er Kies ist vermutlich kein Kandidat mehr zum Zusetzen. Die besiedelbare Oberfläche für Bakterien liegt bei etwa 50 m²/m³. Das Filtervolumen reduziert sich um ~70%. Eine gleichmäßige Durchströmung des gesamten Volumens wirst Du nicht erreichen, und eine Bewegung der "Filterkörper" kannst Du auch vergessen.
__ Hel-X (als 17 KLL) hat eine besiedelbare Oberfläche von 670 m²/m³, setzt sich nicht zu und erzeugt keinen zusätzlichen Druckverlust. Hel-X reduziert das Filtervolumen praktisch nicht. Diese Fakten sollten reichen, um Kiesfilter als Teichfilter (!) zu disqualifizieren. Für Zeolithe, Blähton, Lava etc wird die Betrachtung komplizierter, geht aber leider in eine ähnliche Richtung.
Alternativ gleichwertig zum Hel-X ist ein hängender Patronenfilter. Da Du als "Bioreaktoren" IBC's favorisierst, kann letzterer besser abschneiden. Es ist nicht einfach, eine Wasserströmung über eine kurze Strecke auf einer großen Fläche gleichmäßig zu verteilen. 
Aus diesem Grunde findest Du viele mehrstufige Hel-X-Filter. Bei einem "HPF" regelt sich die Durchströmung der einzelnen Elemente über den Druckverlust an den Elementen selbst. Die auf dem "kürzesten" Weg befindlichen Elemente werden stärker belastet, und setzen sich leicht zu mit dem Ergebnis, dass jetzt die weiter entfernten Elemente besser durchströmt werden. Der Nachteil eines solchen Filters ist sicherlich die Reinigung. Ich vermute (ich weiß es leider nicht), dass Du mit 2 parallel geschalteten IBC's kaum reinigen musst. Bei IBC's mit Hel-X hängt die Filterleistung von der Durchströmung der Filtervolumina ab. Ist diese schlecht, dann ist es die Filterleistung.
Ich habe zwei Regentonnen im Parallelbetrieb (!), und bin mir sicher, dass diese 2·120 Liter-Kombi besser als zwei 300er Regentonnen in Reihe funktioniert.


----------



## homer_killer (1. Juni 2016)

Aktuell geht es mir primär noch um den Mulm. Der treibt wenn es warm wird in Matten auf der Oberfläche, der Skimmer sammelt es ein und die Pumpe schredert es schön klein  der Siebfilter fängt es dann nicht auf und dann kämen ja die beiden Tonnen. In der zweiten wäre ja schwebendes Helix mit Belüfter aber das ist ja Biologie und nicht mechanisch. Würden Filterbürsten in der ersten Tonne hinter dem Siebfilter den Mulm fangen? 

VG 
Sven


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen, aber Sieb vor Pumpe bauen einfach?


----------



## homer_killer (1. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred gelesen, aber Sieb vor Pumpe bauen einfach?


wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

Spaltsieb neben den Teich eingraben und in Schwerkraft verbinden.
Algen werden abgesiebt.
Nach dem Sieb arbeitet eine oder merhere Pumpen und drücken das Wasser in die nachfolgende Biologie.
Die Rückläufe sind dann wieder in Schwerkraft in den Teich zu leiten.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Juni 2016)

So hab alles gelesen. 



homer_killer schrieb:


> Bodenablauf nachträglich? Ich glaube dass ist ein zu großes Ding. Da muss ja das Wasser raus - oder?


Das würde sich lohnen!
Dann kannst du in Schwerkraft gehen.
Gucke mal bei der Baudoku von @dpoessl rein.
Er hat das auch gemacht.
Eine Arbeit die sich im Endeffekt über viele Jahre lohnen wird!!!


----------



## lilaluna (1. Juni 2016)

mal schnell neuigkeit mitteil...mein teich ist nun nach nur 3 wochen wieder grundklar...und...."freu" der erste molch hat sich eingefunden...leider hat eine rabenkrähe trotz netz meinen schönsten schubukin rausgeholt


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sven

Ich hab in Frühjahr auch immer Mulm der Auftreibt. Das erledigt sich nach ein paar Wochen, wenn die Pflanzen richtig loslegen.
Zwischenzeitlich setze ich dann zusätzlich einen Eigenbau Luftheberskimmer ein, der den schwimmenden Mulm ohne Schreddern  aufsammelt und in einen Filtersack packt. Der Inhalt geht dann regelmäßig auf den Kompost. Zusätzlich gehe ich mit einem Kescher "angeln".
Nach ein paar Wochen hat sich das erledigt und das Monster kommt wieder in den Schuppen.



Knut


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sven,
diesen auftreibenden "Mulm" haben wir alle. Ein Teil sammelt sich im Vorfilter (bei mir im TroFi eine ganze Menge, aber auch im SiFi hatte ich einiges). Ein Teil sedimentiert in der Filtertonne (weil die Wasserströmung dort sehr langsam ist), und ein gut Teil bleibt an den Filterkörpern hängen, und wird von den Bakterien "veratmet". 
Wenn das Wasser also langsam genug durch den Filter strömt (eine Verweilzeit im Minutenbereich), erfolgt auch ein weitgehender Abbau/eine Sedimentation des "Mulms". 
Aus den hier im Forum befindlichen Filterbeschreibungen kannst Du Dir eine Lösung aussuchen (mehrere Regentonnen mit __ Hel-X in Reihe, die erwähnten Filterpatronen, ein Beadfilter, ...).


----------



## tosa (2. Juni 2016)

Ich kenne keinen Mulm der auftreibt....


----------



## homer_killer (7. Juni 2016)

So - nach den ganzen Hinweisen hier baue ich gerade um.

Im ersten Schritte habe ich jetzt erstmal zwei 300 Liter Regentonnen gekauft (Option ist noch eine 3). In die erste kommen Filterbürsten und in die zweite 100 Liter Helix belüftet. 
Davor läuft entweder eine 10000 Liter Pumpe die an der tiefsten Stelle ansaugt, dann durch eine UVC-Lampe geht und dann durch  ein CSII 
oder alternativ 
ein Skimmer mit einer 10000 Liter Pumpe durch einen zweiten CSII.

Frage:
Ich würde gerne bei Bedarf beides auch parallel laufen lassen, befürchte aber dass die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit in den Tonnen zu hoch seien könnte und dadurch die Filterleistung (mechanisch und biologisch) zu gering seien könnte.  Zudem habe ich auf 75er Rohre gesetzt - wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend - oder?

Wenn die Wasserwerte nicht ausreichen gut seien sollten würde ich eine dritte Tonne hinzufügen mit schwimmendem unbelüftetem Helix.

Anmerkungen? Immer her damit 

VG
Sven


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2016)

Hi,

lass die Bürsten weg, bestücke die 1te Tonne mit bewegtem und die 2te mit unbewegtem __ Hel-X.

Ob die Verrohrung ausreichend ist, kann man erst beurteilen wenn man weiß wie viel Wasser ankommt...............


----------



## homer_killer (7. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass die Bürsten noch mechanisch reinigen was der Siebfilter nicht fängt.
Das __ Hel-X würde dass ja nicht machen - oder?


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
am __ Hel-X bleiben auch Schwebstoffe hängen. Die Vorfilterung dient meinem Verständnis nach der Entlastung der nachfolgenden Filterkette (und schützt manche Konstruktionen vor Verstopfung). DN 75 am Auslauf wird reichen, wenn Du ein paar cm Höhenunterschied zum Teich hast. 
Praktisch fährst Du also mit zwei Hel-X-Tonnen am besten. Da diese Tonnen nicht sehr hoch bauen, wirst Du sie am besten hintereinander (in Reihe) aufbauen. Das
 ist nicht optimal, aber dennoch gut, was Kosten und Wirkung betrifft.
Bei einer parallelen Anordnung der Tonnen hast Du in beiden Tonnen die doppelte Verweilzeit. Bei guter Durchströmung ist die Reinigungsleistung besser als bei "Reihenschaltung", weil die nachfolgende Tonne immer nur das bekommt, was die vorige nicht geschafft hat. 
Wenn die Durchströmung schlecht ist, dann kommt es leider zum umgekehrten Effekt. Das ist dann ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Durchströmung und Nutzung des Hel-X (bzw. des Filtervolumens) nicht optimal ist. Praktisch ist dies bei unseren Tonnenfiltern der Fall. Eine Lösung ist die "Zwangsverwirbelung" (bewegtes Hel-X). Dann brauchst Du aber ein bis zwei Tonnen "ruhendes", um wieder einen "Klarlauf" am Filterausgang zu bekommen.


----------



## homer_killer (22. Juni 2016)

Hier mal ein Update:
Ich habe jetzt vorneweg wie geschrieben:
Linie 1: ca 10.000L Pumpe tief im Teich -> 35 Watt UVC (aktuell nicht an) -> Compact Sieve II
Linie 2: Skimmer -> ca 10.000L Pumpe -> Compact Sieve II
Danach gehe ich in die erste 300 Liter Tonne aus beiden Compat Sieve II, sprich 2x 75 HT Rohr nach unten in die Tonne geführt. In der Tonne sind 100 Liter 12er __ Hel-X schwebend und für mehr Sauerstoff noch so eine OASE Luftdingens mit 2 Belüftersteinen. Nach einem Tag sprudelte das richtig ordentlich.
Danach gehe ich mit einem 75er HT Rohr von oben aus der ersten Tonne nach unten in die zweite 300 Liter Tonne. Die ist so ca. 30cm tiefer eingebuddelt und da habe ich 100 Liter 14er Hel-X drin schwimmend. Durch das Rohr verwirbelt aber auch dieses Hel-X ein wenig.

Jetzt habe ich dazu Fragen:
1. Auf dem schwimmenden Helix bildet sich ordentlich Eiweis-Schaum. Diesen "streiche" ich regelmässig mit einem Brettchen ab. Legt sich das oder muss ich mir dafür noch was bauen/kaufen?
2. Gefühlt ist es in der zweiten Tonne "schmutzig". Wenn man das Hel-X bewegt kommt da Unmengen an Mulm/Biologie raus was dann zurück in den Teich läuft    Meine Idee: Die Tonne ist ja nur im oberen Drittel mit Hel-X voll. Darunter ist ja "nur" Wasser. Das Rohr deshalb nicht bis unten in die Tonne führen sondern nur bis ca. zur Mitte und mit einem 90 Grad Bogen abschliessen. Dadurch wäre unten in der Tonne "Ruhe" und da könnte sich Dreck sammeln. Ich habe noch eine alte Tauchpumpe. Die könnte dort wohnen und ab und an stelle ich die Pumpen ab, rühre das Hel-X durch und pumpe von unten das Dreckwasser ab. Gute Idee? Alternative noch mal 50 oder 100 Liter Hel-X rein?
3. Das Rohr von der ersten in die zweiten Tonne ist am Limit wenn ich beide Pumpen laufen habe - es geht aber gerade noch so. Daher läuft aktuell immer nur eine der beiden Pumpen abwechseln - sprich primär die vom Grund und wenn die Oberfläche schmutzig ist die vom Skimmer. Wäre es besser durch ein zweites Rohr oder ein dickeres den Durchfluss zu erhöhen oder ginge damit auch die Filterleistung zurück? Sprich bei meinem 25.000 Liter Teich lieber mit einer Pumpe langsam oder mit zwei Pumpen schnell durch die Filter?

Egal wie muss ich gerade nicht mehr alle paar Tage die  Filter sauber machen und das Wasser wird auch ansatzweise klarer 

Thx
Sven


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sven,
das hört sich gut an mit Deinem Filter, so wie Du ihn zum Laufen gebracht hast !
Die Sache mit dem Schaum wird sich wohl erst im Herbst beruhigen, wenn das Wasser wieder kälter ist. Einen Eiweißabschäumer kannst Du im einfachsten Fall mit einem Überlaufrohr aus der Tonne bauen, und Deckel drauf auf die Tonne .
Den Druckverlust über das DN75-Rohr kannst Du reduzieren, wenn Du die Länge kurz wählst (auch wenn's komisch aussieht, direkt ein 100er Rohr hinter dem Flansch mit 75/100er Reduzierung bringt was - Du kommst dann bei 20 m³/h auf unter 10 cm "Stauhöhe").
Auf dem __ Hel-X bildet sich ein "Biofilm", das ist kein ausgefilterter Dreck. Ich lasse bei mir alle 2-3 Wochen mal Schmutzwasser aus meiner Tonne ab, Du hast ja das Gleiche mit Deiner Tauchpumpe vor. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es was bringt, durch Umrühren den Biofilm vom Hel-X "abzurütteln". Unterm Strich verarbeitet dieser Biofilm Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. Durch das Umrühren wird nicht wirklich viel von dem Material vom Hel-X entfernt, und andersrum schadet es auch nicht, wenn davon kleine Mengen in den Teich gelangen. 
Unten siehst Du den Einlauf meiner Tonne (die Löcher sind nach unten gedreht). Am besten funktioniert der Filter, wenn es eine gleichmäßige Strömung nach oben gibt, und am Boden was sedimentieren kann.


----------



## homer_killer (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Rolf,

kannst du mir noch etwas genauer die Sache mit dem Eiweißabschäumer schreiben. Es sammelt sich auf beiden Tonnen was, besonders stark über dem ruhendem __ Hel-X.

Thx
Sven


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sven,
da ich selber nicht so ein Teil habe, schau' doch mal in die threads hier im Forum zum Thema. Da sind viele Bauanleitungen dabei, wenn auch unterbrochen durch viele Fragen nach dem Sinn von solchen Geräten usw. .


----------



## homer_killer (17. Juli 2016)

So - die ganze Konstruktion läuft jetzt seit 3 Wochen gut. Ich habe mittlerweile die 75er Rohre gegen 100er ausgetauscht.
Die Wasserwerte sind seit dem nahezu perfekt und stabil.
Leider ist das Wasser so trüb und grün wie noch nie zuvor. Man kann keine 5cm tief schauen. Im Wasser schweben ganz feine Partikel. Ich hatte es mit Algosol versucht aber jetzt nach 10 Tagen kein Unterschied. Ich denke dass dieses feine Zeugs früher die Schwämme raus gefiltert haben - daher waren die auch immer so schnell zu.
Und nu?


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Sven,
wie oft mußt du die CS2 sauber machen?
Wie sieht dein Helix aus, Bilder?


----------



## homer_killer (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Rene,
die beiden CS2 reinig ich so 2x pro Tag. Den CS2 hinter dem Skimmer würde wohl auch - wenn man passender füttern würde - eine Reinigung pro Tag reichen und dem andere wohl auch alle 2 Tage.
Das kleinere schwebende Helix in der ersten Tonne - ursprünglich weiß - ist leicht bräunlich und sackt sobald die Anströmung fehlt auch fast komplett zum Grund der Tonne. Diese Tonne ist bis auf den Eiweißschaum oben drauf gefühlt sehr sauber.
In der zweiten Tonne ist das schwimmende schwarze Helix. Gefühlt sieht es aus wie neu aber dazwischen treibt Mulm. Wenn ich hier die Tonne durchrühre habe ich ganz braunes Dreckwasser das ich aber alle paar Tage abpumpe und dann im Teich mit Leitungswasser ersetze.

VG
Sven


----------



## troll20 (17. Juli 2016)

Nur mal so als Idee, ohne Bilder schwer einzuschätzen. Dehne mal die Intervalle, besonders beim Helix. Solange wie die Wasserwerte stabil bleiben kann nichts passieren.
Hast du mal ein Bild wie du vom CS2 in die erste Tonne gehst?


----------



## homer_killer (17. Juli 2016)

Ist gerade ein wenig unordentlich da ich die HT-Rohre ausgetauscht habe 

 

Aus der linken Tonne hängt der Gartenschlauch der an der Tauchpumpe ist ...


----------



## ASSchlicki (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Sven,

bewegst Du das Helix zusätzlich zur reinen Wasserströmung?
Ich hatte früher hinter den CS je eine zusätzliche Tonne mit ruhendem Helix. Das muss man zwar jede Woche durchspülen (natürlich mit Teichwasser) aber es nimmt eine Menge an Mulm heraus. Ganz wirst Du es ohne effektiveren Vorfilter nicht los. Hinter dem ruhenden Helix hatte ich zwei Tonnen bewegtes Helix (moving bead), das mit Belüftersteinen verwirbelt wurde.


----------



## homer_killer (17. Juli 2016)

Da Helix in der ersten Tonne hatte ich am Anfang mit Belüftersteinen zusätzlich bewegt - aber durch den Einfluss aus den beiden CS2 geht da auch so ordentlich die Post ab und ich habe es eingestellt. Effektiverer Vorfilter wäre ein Trommelfilter?


----------



## ASSchlicki (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Sven,

Trommler-,Vlies- oder Endlosbandfilter sind meiner Meinung nach die effektivsten Vorfilter. Aber mit dem ruhenden Helix vorher geht es auch, dann muss es aber richtig ruhen und einmal in der Woche reinigen ist Pflicht.


----------

